

Google Reader Errors - mattmaroon

Is Google Reader bugging out today or is it just me?
======
breily
Not just you - about 3 or 4 times today its gone completely unresponsive for
me. I wonder if its somehow related to the new stuff they just added (notes or
something like that).

------
aneesh
Works like normal for me.

